# 36 baby rats!!!!!!



## ILoveMyGaven (Aug 24, 2009)

so i decided to see what i was like breeding rats couse they do make great pets and iv had them in the past so i got and paired who i wanted and a few weeks water...
i got 36 BABIES!!!!!
its a lot but i found homes for all of them but 6 so far and they arnt even ready to leave until sept. 12th
this is my last time breeding for me lol to much work with so many rats..for now at least. So, Im keeping 4 of the boys and that's it 
its so much fun seeing the babies grown and get there personalities!!Out of my litters i got...
17 Siamese dumbo's, one of which is a silver point and three are speckled seal points, about 5 out of this litter are rex(curly fur and whiskers) and then i got about 8 rex black self(the color raps all the way around there tummy) dumbos, two golden amber dumbos, a silver blue dumbo, a few chocolates, a black dalmatian dumbo, a chocolate capped, a black hooded dumbo, and a black and white spotted one that looks like a cow lol
they are around 2 1/2-3 weeks old right now, they are just getting there eyes open.

im keeping a black self rex dumbo male, the one what looks like a cow thats a male, a speckled Siamese dumbo male, and a rex seal point dumbo male.

there names are in order-Java,Mocha, Cappuccino, and Latte'
there so cute!! But the Siamese babies haven't got there points in, that's why they don't have any if you were curious

ill post a few pics of some of the babies for you guys 

Black rex dumbo









Silver Siamese









Silver Siamese and Black hooded dumbo









Chocolate capped(this one has a arrow on its butt  ) and Black Self dumbo









Black rex and Black hooded dumbo









Speckled Siamese









Seal Point Siamese









Black Self Dumbo-this one below has its eyes open 









Chocolate


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

They are so cute!!!!

I haven't seen baby rats in ages, used to breed them myself a few years ago and loved playing with the little cutie pies.

Nice pics


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Very cute babies!

Just curious, what makes rats good pets? I mean, what do you like about them?
I want to learn a little more about them, because most people are often like, "ewwww rat!"


----------



## ILoveMyGaven (Aug 24, 2009)

Ahava said:


> Very cute babies!
> 
> Just curious, what makes rats good pets? I mean, what do you like about them?
> I want to learn a little more about them, because most people are often like, "ewwww rat!"


sent you a PM, send me your email and ill talk with you that way, its just easier to me


----------



## snuffles.hedgie (May 30, 2009)

They are super cute. I had rats as pets growing up as a kid and I loved them. They would chill on my shoulder and they are so smart and fun.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

curly haired rats!! i've never seen that before. a family friend used to have 2 rats and they were so friendly and lovey. i keep thinking that i might want a rat but then i remember the time i found one in my underwear drawer when i was a kid... it was a wild one but i still hold a bit of a grudge against them all, lol.


----------



## ILoveMyGaven (Aug 24, 2009)

leannem said:


> curly haired rats!! i've never seen that before. a family friend used to have 2 rats and they were so friendly and lovey. i keep thinking that i might want a rat but then i remember the time i found one in my underwear drawer when i was a kid... it was a wild one but i still hold a bit of a grudge against them all, lol.


you really should give them a chance 
and yes, curly fur.
its really neat..more like VERY wavy courser fur.. i like it more.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahava said:


> Very cute babies!
> 
> Just curious, what makes rats good pets? I mean, what do you like about them?
> I want to learn a little more about them, because most people are often like, "ewwww rat!"


In my experience, rats are the most social and outgoing of the rodents. Not shy and not afraid to play with, I find them easily socialized as pets for people. It's hard to get people to look past their look (especially as adults, tons of people are afraid sadly) but compared to hamsters, gerbils, etc. they are tons more fun to have and enjoy.

Babies are so cute though, and soft!! that baby fur is irresistible!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

ahhh! babys!!!!! they are soo cute! i love the one with the arrow on its but! hehe
gahhh there just so cute and little! :mrgreen:


----------

